# "Investment Appealing" Bloodlines



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you think about this appendix gelding's bloodlines? What would he be expected to excel in? I know Artful Investment is a big deal, but I don't know much about him. This gelding is a 16.3HH black all around gelding with a big motor apparently. Thanks in advance for the help!

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/inde...small_font=1&l=


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is some info about his bloodlines. From what I see in them, maybe some sort of speed event.


In this sire's bloodlines he is related to Man O' War, one of the greatest race horses in history. He was also known to have passed on soundness to his offspring, but also late maturing race horses. I do notice there is Native Dancer in Artful Investment's bloodlines, which I've heard good and bad things about that racer. He has been known to pass on genes for weak leg bones in many of his offspring/descendants, but at the same time a gentle temperament. Among his descendants are Ruffian and Barbaro. Damascus once beat Dr. Fager and Buckpasser by 10 lengths, both Dr. Fager and Buckpasser who considered formidable opponents. He is ranked number 16 by blood horse magazine of great thoroughbred race horses. Ironically Investment Appealing is also related to Buckpasser, via Ten Cents a Dance. There is also Display, another Fair Play son, who was considered a good race horse. Hope this helps some. 

Reference Sires - CEOates Ranch (about the sire)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't comment on the maternal TB side of the horse's pedigree:-( but his AQHA sire is very pleasure bred:shock:. Artful investment is one of most winning pleasure horses in AQHA history. He is from well known lines of Artful move & Invester so not surprising,other than that some good Skipper W lines:wink:.

I'd like to see this horse ,screams nice HUS type


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Can't comment on the maternal TB side of the horse's pedigree:-( but his AQHA sire is very pleasure bred:shock:. Artful investment is one of most winning pleasure horses in AQHA history. He is from well known lines of Artful move & Invester so not surprising,other than that some good Skipper W lines:wink:.
> 
> I'd like to see this horse ,screams nice HUS type


Here he is! He is massive! Currently shown in showmanship, western pleasure, and hunt seat.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

There is TB blood on both sides of the pedigree. Starting with Buzz Fly on the sire's side.


----------

